# Just noticed what I believe is Ich on my OB peacock



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

Just started dosing the tank with aquarium solutions Ich X by Hikari due to a sunken belly and flashing issues with my red zebra, When getting close to the tank I noticed small white specs on my OB peacock. Started slowly raising the temp tonight, Should I pick up aquarium salt tomorrow?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are already using an ich med. Don't do salt as well. It's either salt/heat or medication.


----------



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> You are already using an ich med. Don't do salt as well. It's either salt/heat or medication.


Which is a better method?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think both work and you have started with the medication.


----------

